# HI FROM BUSTER & I!!



## Lassie (Apr 5, 2006)

Please come and chat with me.urplepansy:


----------



## Lassie (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is another picture


----------



## Lassie (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is one more.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

aww....how cute!:inlove: what kind of lop is he?


----------



## Lassie (Apr 5, 2006)

Buster is a dwarf lop. He is spoiled too. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

your welcome


----------



## mummybunny (Apr 5, 2006)

OMG he's GORGEOUS!!

mummybunny xx


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Lassie, welome back!:welcomeHaven't seen you for awhile. Thanks for the Buster pics! 

RO Staff 

:group


----------



## bojay (Apr 5, 2006)

oh my, how much does he weigh?:shock:


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Apr 5, 2006)

*bojay wrote: *


> oh my, how much does he weigh?:shock:


Heh! Buster's weight is a sensitive subject.(Its beendiscussedbefore).

He's been on a diet, nomore peanuts for Buster! 

Are these new pics? It doesn't look like he'sbeengaining any more weight, he looks good! He's aroly poly cutie!

(The backstory is that unfortunately the pet store peoplerecommenda high calorie brand of food, buthe hashada clean bill of health from the vet-- as long ashe doesn't get anymore peanuts!Sowewon'tmakeit an issue!Thanks forunderstanding!) 

RO Staff

:group


----------



## Lassie (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Ro Staff,That was really nice of u to say.



On the other hand,in my mind I don't think Buster is fat.



He is my fluff ball.urplepansy:


----------



## Metal_maiden (Apr 6, 2006)

i had a rabbit that once looked like buster, he's cute...


----------



## Lassie (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,


----------



## Lassie (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,come and chat with my bunny and me we won't bite.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Lassie, nice to see you back. I've missed talking to you.

Your Buster is even cuter than the last time you posted hispicture. I have two fluffballs too Jackie &amp; Wilbur.And two little ones Daisy Mae and Buttercup.

Talk to you soon.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Lassie (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks. How are u doing today? Thoes r cute names.



Have a good day.


----------



## BACI (Apr 13, 2006)

What a cute pair. Do your cat and bunny play. Mycat loves to sit on top of a cardboard box and paw at Delilah (minilop)and then Delilah pounces on her. They are cute. I know what you arethinking.. the cat is declawed and puts her paw up ateveryone....especially if you are on the phone. I don't have pics yet.We just moved and am missing a cable to download. soon though. Keep thepics coming your animals are cute.

:thanks: for sharing


----------



## Lassie (Apr 14, 2006)

That is not my cat it belongs to my Grandpa. The cats name is Smokey.



Thanks.


----------



## seasun (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Buster, What an adorable fuzzball you are!You stopped to visit Lazaros &amp; thought I'd return the favor.:rabbithopSmall world. I have an aunt in Gladstone. She's ananimal lover too! Bye for now, Seasun


----------



## Lassie (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for stopping by. Yes Buster is cute.


----------



## KatyG (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Buster is the same colour as my bunnyNora. He is nice. I like the picture with thecat. The cat looks a bit wary, My parents two catsare scared of my bunnies! The bunnies are not scared ofanything as far as I can tell, they have to hop up and investigateeverything they come across. I see buster is using his littertray. You're lucky I am still not having much success gettingmine to do that!


----------



## newfiegurl (Apr 21, 2006)

ahhhhh Buster is a cutie!


----------



## Lassie (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks I think so too. Buster is spoiled too. :group


----------



## Blyre (Apr 22, 2006)

He makes bunny disapproval look so cute 

Blyre


----------



## Lassie (Apr 29, 2006)

Buster is my spoiled rotten baby. He cracks me up alot
I have fun with him all the time. He is cute and fluffy too.

Come and say hi to him plzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!:jumpingbunny::dutch:brownbunny


----------

